# Round 1 - Game 5: Heat @ Hawks (4/29/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 1 - Game 5

Series tied 2-2*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley | Daequan Cook | Jamario Moon
Yakhouba Diawara | Chris Quinn | Jamaal Magloire
Joel Anthony | Mark Blount | Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A whole new series now. Gotta win in Atlanta again to advance. That is gonna be tough to do a 2nd time. 

Hopefully Wade gets over whatever it was that slowed him. We just cant win too many games, if any, when Wade plays the way he played in game 4. Especially in the playoffs.

The bench also has to play much, much better.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The win in Atlanta was completely wasted last night, so now we have to take another in Atlanta. Wade definitely needs to step it up a hell of a lot otherwise this one is over, we can't win games with no good Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Buckets! said:


> The win in Atlanta was completely wasted last night, so now we have to take another in Atlanta. Wade definitely needs to step it up a hell of a lot otherwise this one is over, we can't win games with no good Wade.


It seems like you change your username every month


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha, sorry, I was wanting this one for a while after hearing him call it Beasley on the post-game show, but didn't want to change it too soon. This ones staying, so long as Beasley stays.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*STEAL GAME 5!*

Critical point here, we need Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need Cook/Beasley as much as we need Wade too after the awful showing off the bench yesterday


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

see my sig.

if we continue to do that, this series is over.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

For us, it would be dribble dribble dribble.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*ad·just·ment*

A correction or modification to reflect actual conditions


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira was on with Joe Rose this morning. He covered a lot of the issues including what *ad·just·ments* may be made by Spo 

Link

There's also an interview with Chris Perkins with Big O from this afternoon.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ira complains that the Heat get nothing from the bench but fails to see that the only bench player who got significant minutes was Cook with 23 and he only took 3 shots. Beasley gets 11 and takes 3 shots, and then its Diawara, Anthony, and Magloire with spot minutes. Folks that is a 6 man rotation for all intents and purposes. I mean how exactly is the bench supposed to step up? 

Cook is a spot up shooter and relies on other players, if Wade is hurt he is useless on offense. It's unfair to have him play 3 point sniper all season and then expect him to become a ball handler and create his own shot. He just isn't good enough and we all know that. Beasley can create his own shot but only gets 11 minutes and has the quickest hook of any rotation player on the team. Obviously Jamal, Joel, and Diawara are not going to be creating any offense. So tell me again, where is this miraculous bench production supposed to come from?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its mostly on Mike, who was horrible on Monday. He only played 11 minutes more because of how horrible he was on defense. A +/- of -17 in only 11 minutes is as bad as it gets. Especially since his shot hasnt falling all series long and refuses to drive to the hoop more often because of it. He was averaging 25 minutes a game before this game even with his struggles on offense, but he had to get pulled in this last game. 

DQ does get that same play called for him when he's in. They run him off of screens since he's good at catching the ball and raising up for a mid range shot. But he struggled mightily at creating enough space for that to happen. In the off season, he needs to watch film of Rip and Ray Allen on how to better use screens to get open. He also needs to learn to shot fake. He always settles for the 3. A shot fake, especially when Josh Smith is running full speed at him like he's been doing a lot, would get him a closer jump shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of single game +/- stats since they can be wildly inconsistent, but yeah Mike did not show the level of effort he did in the final month of the season. I think the spacing was a real issue in the last game. I want to say it's because Wade was injured, but really the other 4 guys did not do much to help spread the floor at all. I guess it comes down to effort if DQ can't create enough space out there. He is going to have to especially since Moon is likely out for the rest of the playoffs. Without DQ's shooting ability, Moon >>> DQ as an all-around option.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade: 'I'm playing tonight'*


> ATLANTA - Despite sitting out this morning's practice at Philips Arena due to ongoing back spasms, Miami Heat guard Dwyane Wade said he plans to be in the starting lineup for tonight's Game 5 of this best-of-seven NBA playoff series against the Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> "I'm the starting shooting guard," he said. "I'll be out there no matter what."
> 
> ...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

the plot thickens...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe we'll actually move the ball tonight - and get on the glass. If we do that we can win if not we will surely lose.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If it is obvious we're going to lose ths game, we need to put someone like Joel or Diawara in the game to send Josh Smith into the cheap seats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just read this. If there's a game 7, the game would be on Sunday at 1pm. If there isnt a game 7, then game 1 of the 2nd rd vs the Cavs will be on Sunday at 1pm.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I have a feeling this series is going 7.

Funny thing is, it actually hasnt been a great series at all...each game has been won by over double digits. 

Gonna be tough tonight especially with Wade ailing. Could use an 'MJ flu game' moment from Dwyane tonight.

Need some production from Beasley also. He's gotta find his game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, me too. I think the next 2 will go to the home teams.

What's also funny about this series is how important the 2nd quarter has been. In each game the winning team has had a big run in the 2nd quarter and controlled the game from there on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think the key for tonight is to just play with more energy. Somehow we looked like we had the life sucked out of us in Game 4. 

We need to remember Games 2 and 3 and play like that. Make Smith shoot J's, make JJ work for his shots, dont give Bibby so many open looks, and contest Horford and Pachulia inside. Get a body on them for ****s sake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marvin Williams is out again tonight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We need a heavy dose of Beasley


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Beasley plays like Beasley of the last four games, we're SOL.

If Beasley plays like Beasley of the end of the season, were A-Okay and we'll win this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet J by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why do the fans in Atlanta boo Wade? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horford picks up his 2nd. Zaza in. Hope we get a body on him tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Who is that white center going in for the-... Oh god! It's that man again!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Every foul on Atlanta - Josh Smith has two hands in the air whining about the call. Seriously, shut the **** up and play dude

2 fouls on Horford - Pachulia in, let's keep him under control


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible foul by Mario. Bibby had no where to go but take a contested shot over JO.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep going inside to JO! Pound it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Every foul on Atlanta - Josh Smith has two hands in the air whining about the call. Seriously, shut the **** up and play dude
> 
> 2 fouls on Horford - Pachulia in, let's keep him under control


Watch Coach Woodson. He whines on every call too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith again with the foul, and absolutely no clue why the whistle blew, his 500th of the series

He blatantly reached in on Wade's drive...please shut up


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Go to hell, Josh Smith, go to hell.

If that dude takes one cheap shot on Wade, which I think is coming, we need someone to bust his skull.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How has he not gotten T'd up this series? Every single game he's *****ed and moaned about every call on him, and any remotely questionable call on a teammate.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

great start, and better news about halford being in foul trouble. 
does anyone have a link to the game?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I wouldn't care if he was good, but the guy is nothing unless he has open baskets to take near the basket.

His jump shooting is horrific.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

interesting start. I guess its good the Horford has 2 fouls...just watch out for Zaza.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Back to our horrible, stagnant, half court offense


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade is so amazing at finding guys like JO down low. The ability that he has doing it from all angles is so underrated.

Ok, kill Josh SMith. Screw you, Hawk fans.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

bibby is having a good start. come on guys


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Clear as ****ing day, it's a damn foul........Josh Smith ran through Wade going for that loose ball. 

Put in Magloire, and Take Out Josh Smith - put him on his *** - make them blow the whistle.

and **** Hawks fans - no class trash booing him on the floor hurt.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

can someone put a bomb under wades ***. 1 point in the 1st quater?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** was that not a foul?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why were the Hawk fans booing? I hate Atlanta sport fans. That is why I laughed so freaking hard when they screamed bloody murder when Bobby Petrino left their sorry arses.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nobody ever said Atlanta was known for having classy people


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Clear as day, it's a ****ing foul...Don't let him get his 2nd though right? **** Josh Smith


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This needs to light a defensive fire if anything under these guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Wade is alright to come back in later on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn in the game. Interesting.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Quinn in to run the offense. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ hits the J. Good to see him hit that 1st shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zaza picks up his 2nd.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How did Josh Smith not get a T for his reaction right there to the foul call on Zaza?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, we suck rebounding the ball.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesus christ JJ, move your feet and keep Johnson out of the paint!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Michael Beasley cannot finish strong against Mo Evans....what better opportunity does he want for a bucket?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Opposing players seem to light up when Quinn is on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-20 Atlanta after 1

Where the hell will the offense come from with Wade in the locker room and JO about to get some rest?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice move by JO, at least he's showing up again tonight

Atlanta 24
Miami 20

End of the 1st


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else wish whoever was guarding Bibby would just not leave him when a shot is taken? I know its not that easy with rotations and wanting the guards to help out with the rebounding, but how many times in this series have they gotten an offensive rebound and kicked it back to him for a wide open 3?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Holy jesus! Michael Beasley takes it strong and scores!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade coming back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Back-to-back turnovers from James Jones...****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade back.

Wade boards it.

Wade spits in Solomon Jones' face. Magloire cleans up the mess.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

man pretty funny that Stern is sitting right there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade, Jones, Magloire, Smith all T'd up? I say bull****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did Wade get a T?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I thought Chalmers was supposed to be a good defender? Who has he guarded well in this series?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

AWFUL

WHAT A ****ING JOKE

Get pissed...please Dwyane...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith with another blatant foul, and more *****ing to the official. At what point do you do something about this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> AWFUL
> 
> WHAT A ****ING JOKE
> 
> Get pissed...please Dwyane...


Something tells me these refs know that Stern is at the game so they are gonna call things extremely tight so that nothing big happens.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice help D there Beas....do they teach you to play with your back to the ball at KSU?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can someone please keep Johnson out of the lane?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade open off the screen, 

Does Wade shoot?

Pump fake, pass. Quit trying to get people up in the air to draw fouls.

We need you, step up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here's the 2nd quarter run that the winning team has gone on in every game...


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

we suck. well come on denver as my second tip


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice put back by UD


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is just a decoy out there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice board by Haslem...

Timeout Hawks

It'd be nice to cut into this lead and get one or both of Horford/Smith their 3rd foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Wade is just a decoy out there


btw, for those that didnt watch the Heat pregame on sun sports, Wade labeled himself at 60% before the game. Now add the headache he most likely got on that play in the 121st quarter and yeah, he's pretty much just a decoy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

James Jones CANNOT guard Joe Johnson...he's too slow footed


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

i say save wade for the rest of the game. run beasley as the man to bring bulk of the points.
we need wade healthy no matter what todays result is at game six


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is back at SF. Just noticed that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley again gets burnt - he turns his head and stares at the ball when he's playing help side, how many times do you have to get scored on before you learn to get back to your man? It's our 87th game, and you still don't understand our rotations?

Did Spo make any adjustments on offense? Still not running any offense. Still not getting into our "offense" until about 9-10 seconds left in the shot clock. Still not playing in any way well enough to win. 

Down 17. Maybe Ron Rothstein has a clue, because Spo doesn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is just like all the others in this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has to make that...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been saying it all series, Chalmers needs to get benched


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and keep his man in front of him.

...and not turn the ball over.

...and be aggressive.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone hear all the talking after that hard foul?

A lot of good trash talking going back and forth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The hawks arent missing now. At one point they were under 40%. Now they are at 56%.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby's 3rd, and another hands in the air argument


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Coach Spo,

James Jones cannot guard Joe Johnson. He's brutally raping us because James cannot move laterally quick enough to keep him out of the interior of our defense. Please make an adjustment on this match-up, or any change you'd like to make in the numerous flaws in your game plan.

Thank You,
The Heat Nation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just an ugly, ugly, ugly, ugly game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade injured (once again) combined with Beasley not playing up to his potential= probable loss of this series. Btw West was cheering in the end like it's his first time on the court, oh wait it was. Wades ticked, let's see if he responds


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks scored 39 2nd quarter points. The Heat had 40 in the half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wade injured (once again) combined with Beasley not playing up to his potential= probable loss of this series. Btw West was cheering in the end like it's his first time on the court, oh wait it was. Wades ticked, let's see if he responds


They've been cheerleaders all series long. We haven't responded in any way. 

Our perimeter players can't keep their guards out of the paint. It puts our bigs in a bad spot, and our defense falls apart. ****, maybe Spo should bring back that god forsaken 2-3 zone he ran earlier in the year. At least that should hypothetically keep them from the paint, but I don't know if I want to see Bibby and JJ rain threes on us either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> They've been cheerleaders all series long. We haven't responded in any way.
> 
> Our perimeter players can't keep their guards out of the paint. It puts our bigs in a bad spot, and our defense falls apart. ****, maybe Spo should bring back that god forsaken 2-3 zone he ran earlier in the year. At least that should hypothetically keep them from the paint, but I don't know if I want to see Bibby and JJ rain threes on us either.


It wouldnt hurt to try going zone to see what happens though. We regularly went to it during the season when things werent going right but for some reason, we havent gone zone at all in this series.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> It wouldnt hurt to try going zone to see what happens though. We regularly went to it during the season when things werent going right but for some reason, we havent gone zone at all in this series.


The problem is that if we're not scoring, and they are running, you never would get back quick enough to set up in the zone. We can barely get back to match-up with our man as it is.

I'd try to pressure them a little 3/4 court or full court to start the 3rd quarter, things can't get much worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If this game isnt within 13 points with 6 minutes or so to go in the 3rd, then we need to take Wade out and rest him for Friday. The last thing we need is him driving and the Hawks fouling him hard and further injuring him in a game that was already decided.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

35-17 run by the Hawks since that horrible call on Wade, stat of the 1st half


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby's 4th

Go ahead and ***** Bibby & Woodson


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade, nice.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade two-in-a-row!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits 2 J's in a row.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Evans foul, his 3rd

Wade hits again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade 3 in a row

Timeout Hawks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade three-in-a-row!

Hawks time-out.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade heating up. Like whats his face from Star Wars would say, "Dwyane, you're our only hope!" lol


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

come on wade. we need to cut the lead down to at least 10 at the end of the 3rd if we are to have a chance


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chalmers needs to sit down, he can't guard anyone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ for 333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mario


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

James Jones 333!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope Chalmers gets his 4th foul so we have to sit him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

J-Smith's 3rd foul


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

James Jones nice rebound, Chalmers hits the J!

Wade scores on the drive!

And Josh Smith owns us..


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

wade score again


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem hits! Josh Smith complains again..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith can't shoot a jump shot if he had a gun to his head, so James Jones, why exactly would you push up on him? LET HIM SHOOT

Just another great defensive play by JJ, Rio, Beasley, DQ, and the rest of our anti-Riley role players


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> Josh Smith can't shoot a jump shot if he had a gun to his head, so James Jones, why exactly would you push up on him? LET HIM SHOOT
> 
> Just another great defensive play by JJ, Rio, Beasley, DQ, and the rest of our anti-Riley role players


Again, Flip Murray drives into the lane, and scores over him again.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade again! 5-for-5 to start the quarter!

Wow Zaza with a massive moving screen.. Joe Johnson hits the J.

Nice D Chalmers.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Does Spo not see Chalmers getting killed by Murray? Make a switch or put in Diawara


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone have Spo's phone number?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario cant keep anyone in front of him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow how bout you stay with your man for once Chalmers, or a little help defence anybody?

We're playing great offence and now we're letting them score to keep it away..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Mario cant keep anyone in front of him.


Chris Quinn please.

How many times do you have to get beat before you make a change? Put Wade at PG. I don't give a ****, anyone but Rio. 

Can you imagine if Riley was coaching this team? Rio wouldn't even take off his warm-ups playing D like that.

Unbelievable


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Flip Murray to Chalmers: Hows my **** taste


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Priority #1 or close to it this off season, has to be to find a veteran PG.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How about putting Dorell in? Make a statement


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at them calling him "the demonstrative Mario West" .. :laugh:

JO, nice.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane, how about you take it at this Mario West character for dancing in front of you at halftime?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO has been just awesome in this series.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine down.. :uhoh:

Ah, looks like Zaza swung the elbow inadvertently into JO's face..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh no, now JO is down.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Magloire in. Send a message for Game #6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JO took an elbow right to the face.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade crossed up West - hits the J!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another brilliant play drawn up by Coach Spo.

4 guys standing around watching Wade, this is brilliant.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUU

cuts it to 14


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem hits the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by UD.

Gotta play some D now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JO gets his 5th.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO's 5th


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Another brilliant play drawn up by Coach Spo.
> 
> 4 guys standing around watching Wade, this is brilliant.


*yawn* nothing new here.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley was one of the best natural shooters I have ever seen. He lost it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wide open Mike, come on...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley sucks...I'm sorry

If anyone is still holding your breath for this kid to show up in this series, you will suffocate.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flagrant foul?!?!?!?!?!

Should've fell on the ground, that would've gotten it done.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup I have to agree.. Beasley has nothing but sucked. Don't want to hear any excuses about how its his first playoff series, I'm talking about his play, now.

Play some hard, dirty D if you have to - stop letting them score anywhere, so Wade can do his thing!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here's that 2-3 zone, Coach Spo finally listening to the experts here

Not to contradict myself from earlier in the season, I HATE when we play zone. But ****, nothing else is working right now, let's do this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A Zone and Atlanta turns it over.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade and1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that 3 would've been huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zone or man, we just suck at rebounding


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nothing going our way tonight... again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Outplayed, Outworked, Outhustled......


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow that was so bad.. First Daequan (?) gives him an open three, then the bigs and daequan everyone else miss the rebound (fair enough, it was a long one), then he gets a clean lane to the basket (where thankfully hes fouled).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-70 Atlanta after 3

This seems like false hope.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaved 8 points off the lead in the 3rd...still down 15


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we want any chance at thinking about still winning this game, Wade cannot start the 4th on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They outscored us by 19 in the 2nd, we can do the same to them here. We just need a hot Wade, and someone else to step up.

Come on guys, we need this.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Even if we lose this series, when we look back at it, this is the experience the young guys need, so when we make a playoff run, they will be ready.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, there have been o ties and only 5 lead changes in this entire series. Tonight there have been 5 lead changes and 2 ties, both coming in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not even close Mike...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need Flip Murray on our team right now


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flip Murray > Heat Defence.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Apparently, Flip Murray is now, the Flipster.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah. We went 15-67 and this year we were competitive and won a couple games in a playoff series. I can't complain, especially when even if we lose tonight it isn't over.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ is just about as bad as Rio on defense right now.

Beasley is beyond off on his game.

Everything is falling apart at the same time.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, imagine if Zo played this year, we would have won this series easily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> DQ is just about as bad as Rio on defense right now.
> 
> Beasley is beyond off on his game.
> 
> Everything is falling apart at the same time.


The 3 guys everyone said needed to step up and they havent.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley has just been non-existent, when he hasnt been terrible.

Daequan and Mario's supposedly good defence has been a joke atleast 50% of the time.

Wade is now back to the only one doing anything.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> Man, imagine if Zo played this year, we would have won this series easily.


Zo would've fouled out. Our guards can't keep anyone in front of them. Zo would've been nice, but with a guy driving at him every possession, his will to contest every shot would've quickly added up to 6 fouls.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What were they chanting during the Zaza FT?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG, was that Beasley?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley finally does something.

Aaand then back to fouling Smith.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Mike can make the most difficult looking shot but miss the easy ones.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll tell you what....it's going to be a LONG summer for Beasley, Rio, and Cook.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Zo would've fouled out. Our guards can't keep anyone in front of them. Zo would've been nice, but with a guy driving at him every possession, his will to contest every shot would've quickly added up to 6 fouls.


His veteran leadership would have set these rookies straight. And his intensity, which is what was missing from game 4.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Wade..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami is Zaza's *****


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Are they chanting "D-Wade Sucks"?

Wow, Atlanta sucks as a franchise, but they know how to make enemies.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Murray for 3. Deficit back up to 19.

This just sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's game. Get Wade out.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Pack it up, season is over.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

game is over boys.
lets let the bench guys have a go and try take them in game six and seven


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why not try Dorell?

None of the guys ahead of him can play a lick of defense, and none of them are scoring the ball, at least you'd assume Dorell can help on the glass better than most of those guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When you look at it - its the guards who are getting torched. Johnson, Murray, Bibby...those 3 have killed us this game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm now officially on the fire Erik Spoelstra wagon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the 3. PLEASE break out of this slump.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id be very happy to try Dorell on JSmoove and see what happens. Dorell will atleast rebound and defend, and stick the open J.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley actually hits on a 3 - and Smoove hits back..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chris Quinn is already making tee times for him and Kapono for Sunday at 1:00 at Doral. 

I've lost a lot of confidence that we can go home and win after the way we played again tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What is the benefit of playing an injured Dwyane Wade right now?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup. We suck.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Violet Palmer needs to go back to the WNBA, did she really just call a kick ball with a second or less left on the shot clock?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

You know, the Bulls swept us, and I felt no real dislike at the Bulls.

We're competing with the Hawks, but I truly want to see them go 0-82 next year. I truly can't stand Josh Smith... You've sucked as a shooter all series, you make a 3, and you backpedal down cort like you're Ray Allen. Any of these guys want to bust Josh Smith in the jaw?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> What is the benefit of playing an injured Dwyane Wade right now?


We arn't coming back 20 points in 6:05. We'll probably see Wade rest now. We should.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade better be done now. He should have been out 2 minutes ago.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> You know, the Bulls swept me, and I felt no real dislike at the Bulls.
> 
> We're competing with the Hawks, but I truly want to see them go 0-82 next year. I truly can't stand Josh Smith... You've sucked as a shooter all series, you make a 3, and you backpedal down cort like you're Ray Allen. Any of these guys want to bust Josh Smith in the jaw?


Never disliked Josh Smith or Mike Bibby before this series. Joe Johnson plays the game, doesn't talk, I respect him. Horford is the same way. But Bibby/Smith will be targets of my hate from here on out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flip Murray and Mo Evans have been huge in these last couple of games. 

WHy the **** is Wade still in!?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Interestingly enough - Wade continues to play.

Will there be a comeback? ....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why is Wade still in?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Our commentators are ridiculous.. They get paid to spill Blind pro-Heat propoganda all game I guess..

"The Heat never give up, we play every game, no white flags" - rite..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another missed rebound that goes back to the Hawks. 

DQ with the definition of matador D there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That sums up our perimeter defense.

DQ - What the **** are you doing?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> What is the benefit of playing an injured Dwyane Wade right now?


There isn't one, just like there wasn't a benefit of playing our starters when we blew them out in game 3 down to a minute left in the game. Spoelstra decision making defies logic.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Never disliked Josh Smith or Mike Bibby before this series. Joe Johnson plays the game, doesn't talk, I respect him. Horford is the same way. But Bibby/Smith will be targets of my hate from here on out.


We're not being sore losers... Heck, I think Zaza is a baller and I honestly wouldn't mind Flip Murray.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 3. Nice.

:sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a dumb ***


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Josh Smith is as dumb as a rock


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> There isn't one, just like there wasn't a benefit of playing our starters when we blew them out in game 3 down to a minute left in the game. Spoelstra decision making defies logic.


Make them play the blowout. Embarrass them. You cause this ----, you play through it and look like crap on TV.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Josh Smith for the between-the-legs windmill dunk, up 20 and open on the break..and he misses..and then jumps around a bit..what a ****ing idiot.

But good for him, what does it matter right? They got the rebound anyway......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If our guys have any heart, or any pride, Josh Smith just put a target on his back with that play.

Although, I don't think anyone will take the chance to punish him tonight or Friday.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Smithian said:


> Make them play the blowout. Embarrass them. You cause this ----, you play through it and look like crap on TV.


Wade could get injured, especially the way injuries have come and gone in this series..

We arn't risking Wade or anyone else an injury to "embarrass them" with the series on the line.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If I was Spo, I would just play this film over... And over... And over... And over... And over again all offseason. Make them watch this. Just rip their freaking hearts out.

Also, when we end up losing this series, inform the media about one or two people not returning next season. Time to kill a hostage and make everyone that know he and the front office are serious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with the and1. Hopefully this is a sign of Mike breaking out.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

As soon as the game is officially, ultimately meaningless, Beasley is playing amazing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> I'll tell you what....it's going to be a LONG summer for Beasley, Rio, and Cook.


They are playing themselves back on the summer league team, to go along with all the other work they need to put in this summer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Mike getting to the line atleast. Hopefully he can do it when it matters in Game 6.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yakhouba Diawara just posterized Mario West.

Lulz.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

A grim reaper? Does Atlanta know that this playoff series isn't the last of what they want to be a rivalry? Eventually we'll have some more help... And this series will be revisited.



NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade could get injured, especially the way injuries have come and gone in this series..
> 
> We arn't risking Wade or anyone else an injury to "embarrass them" with the series on the line.


Their fragile selves better not be looking forward to the lockerroom. Either Spoeltra is going to rip some a$$es or it will just be silence... Which is a hell of a lot worse.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

106-91

Will we return to Atlanta? Or is Friday the start of summer vacation?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Smithian said:


> A grim reaper? Does Atlanta know that this playoff series isn't the last of what they want to be a rivalry? Eventually we'll have some more help... And this series will be revisited.
> 
> Their fragile selves better not be looking forward to the lockerroom. Either Spoeltra is going to rip some a$$es or it will just be silence... Which is a hell of a lot worse.


I'd ask Riley to come down and tell the team what he thinks of their performance, but that might just make Spoelstra look weaker honestly..

Diawara airballs an open three with as much time as he needs to compose himself. Nice.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Does Josh Smith know if they win this series that the Cavaliers won't sit back and let him act like that? If he touches LeBren, one of the Cav big guys will go Alonzo on him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, as bad as we played, I still feel like this is going 7. 

Whether we can win in Atlanta again remains to be seen, but if we can win Game 6 - we should have confidence to atleast make it a game.

Hopefully the coaches, Riles, everyone gets on the guys to perform. Dont get punked by Smith - thats embarassing. Take this series and jam it in his face.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30, Atlanta doesn't realize even if they take this series, what goes around comes around. I remember a lot of different teams acting like punks when we were down and us coming back and destroying them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> As soon as the game is officially, ultimately meaningless, Beasley is playing amazing?


Lets hope he's not one of 'those' players.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

beautiful airball by Diawara.

wide open, had about 3 seconds to set himself up all by himself

and he airballs.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And Wade had 17 in Game 4. Sadly, Yakhouba isn't alone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Riley can't do anything with the players - outside of Wade & Haslem - it will take Spo's legs out from under him. 

He needs to be talking to the staff though - better yet, Spo NEEDS to be talking to Riles as much as possible before Friday night.

The key is the rebounding, as TNT reminded us over and over tonight, the team who wins the glass has won every game. When we controlled the glass we got extra shots (and they got less), scored more points (and they got less), and didn't let them run on us because they didn't have the ball. If Horford is out, we have to keep Zaza away from the boards. JO needs to be aggressive and we need Haslem/Beasley to do something inside and on the glass.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Spo needs to kill a kidin front of the team, Quinn or somebody, just to show hes not playing around.

Lets be honest, though our team might like him and respect his efforts, they probably don't take him entirely seriously and to heart right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I still think we win game 6 on Friday. To ask either of these teams to win 2 road playoff games, after their road record throughout 41 regular season games, may be asking too much. So that goes to show how confident I am about a game 7 if we get there...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree, I have no doubt (well, a little..) that we win Game 6 in Miami.

And then, honestly, they win Game 7 in ATL and take the series.. Miami Heat, theres something to prove.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Miami Heat, theres something to prove.


Miami Heat- Something to lose 

Beasley- "I am as good as they say I am" Then show it!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Eric Snow believes theres no doubt the league will reverse that riduculous flagrant call against Wade earlier, and says,

_"Its just a regular play. Dwyane Wade tried to block a shot.

So now if a guy can't go and try and block a shot, what are you supposed to do?"_


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They showed UD in the locker being interviewed and he was asked about the physical play. He said its the playoffs and everyone is going hard with hopefully no injuries and then said he's mad that it seems like all the physical stuff has happened when he's been out of the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We can take these guys. I know we can.

I really think JSmith lit a fire at the end there. I hope our guys saw that **** and are gonna come out hard in Game 6.

Its do or die now. We gotta strike back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Before the game, Spo, Wade and pretty much everyone else talked about Mario, DQ and Mike needing to step up and play well if the Heat wanted to win.

Well they didnt. Mario and DQ in particularly were abused on defense. And although Mike got it going later on in the game, which will hopefully translate to Friday, he was off at the beginning of the game, when it was still close.

On the positive side though, JO was very good again. Hopefully this is the JO we see throughout the regular season next year. He should be better too with a whole off season to get better and working out with Tim Grover.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> We can take these guys. I know we can.
> 
> I really think JSmith lit a fire at the end there. I hope our guys saw that **** and are gonna come out hard in Game 6.
> 
> Its do or die now. We gotta strike back.


Our problem has been energy(or lack there-of) and inexperience. the fact that we even reached the playoffs is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Our problem has been energy(or lack there-of) and inexperience. the fact that we even reached the playoffs is a huge accomplishment.


No doubt, im proud as hell for what the team has accomplished this year coming from where we did. But we're in a series here, and we CAN beat these guys. 

Our guards got especially torched today - lets shore up that perimeter D guys. JJ and Flip killed us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With the rebounding issues, maybe playing Dorell would be wise? If there's one thing he does do well, its rebound.

From Ira's blog


> There seemingly was little reason for coach Erik Spoelstra to keep Wade in until 3:40 remained, with the Heat down 22 at that point. Why take such a risk with a player you weren't even sure was going to play, and one who will be needed for Friday's Game 6.


I dont think Spo was asked but wtf was he thinking there?


> The aggressive officiating may well have been a factor of Commissioner David Stern being in the house and the officiating controversies of the night before.


Yup, I brought this up earlier. No doubt this had an effect on how tight this game was called.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Spo needs to kill a kidin front of the team, Quinn or somebody, just to show hes not playing around.
> 
> Lets be honest, though our team might like him and respect his efforts, they probably don't take him entirely seriously and to heart right now.


For a team to like their coach is a sure sign he's doing everything wrong. You need to be respected, not liked.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If I can channel Wesley Snipes for a moment, they're listening to him but they're not hearing him.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate Josh Smith.


----------

